# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از الان به بعد چکار کنم، کمکم کنید

## mary.dhg

سلام
انقد حالم بده که نمیدونم چی بگم
نمیدونم چیکار کنم....
راسش من یه پشت کنکوریم (کنکوری 99ای که سرجلسه کنکور به غلط کردن افتاده بود و مثله چی پشیمون بود ولی وقتی از جلسه  اومد بیرون همه چی فراموشش شد گشت و رفت و اومد وخوش گذروند و دروغاشو خودشم باور کرد...خوب بود انشاللهه قبولم :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40): ...)
یکی بگه مگه کشکه
مگه الکیههه
خیلی از دست خودم عصبانیم بچها اولین وبی درمان ترین دردم حسرت گذشتس...خودمم میدونم گذشته گذشته ولی من حس میکنم واقعا مشکل دارم اخه ارادم خیلیییی ضعیفهه میشینم برنامه مینویسم فرداش پشیمون میشم یا میزنم زیر درس و میرم فیلم میبینم... چت میکنم با دوستام... ول میچرخم و...
 همه اینکارا رو درحالی انجام میدم که خانوادم فکر میکنن دخترشون غرقه درسه و امسال خانم دکتر میشه
هرکاری که دستشون بر بیاد برام میکنن فقط میگن بخون :Y (543): 
 ومن سست اراده احمق هیچ غلطی نمیکنم میدونم کارم اشتباهه ولی باز مثله یه معتاد :Yahoo (2): شب و روزم تکراری و بی ثمر میگذره...
نمیدونم چرا ولی دندون پزشکی رودوست دارم میدونم ک دوست داشتن  اصلااا کافی نیست مخصوصا برای من :Yahoo (110): 
ولی کدوم ادمیه ک دوست نداشته باشه موفق باشه....
اغا من زیاد با خودم گفتم تغییر میکنموهیچ فرقی ک نکردم بدترم شدم.... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
ولی الان که شب میلاد امام زمونه میخوام واقعا یکاری واسه خودمو زندگیم بکنم...ینی راهی جز این ندارم خانواده من اونقدری براشون قبولی من مهمه که حاظرن اگ امسال نشدم بفرستنم خارج  :Yahoo (16): 
واین عمق فاجعس...ما پولدار عجیب غریبی نیسیم پدر مادرم فرهنگینو وخواهر برادرم دکتر ودلشون میخواد منم بشم..مخصوصا مادرم :Yahoo (101): 
ولی من خودمو میشناسم ک تا وقتی ادم نشم و واقعا دلم نخواد هیچکس هیچ جوره حریفم نیس ولی مشکل الان اینجاس که اگه دلمم بخواد دیگ نمیشه...شایدم شد البته منی ک هیچییییییی نخونده شدم50000منطقه دو و مجاز شدم چرا امسال نتونم.. :Yahoo (13): 
شاید باورتون نشه ولی من صبح روز قبل کنکور بادوستم سه ساعت پشت تلفن حرف زدم...هیچ کنکوری نزدم با اینک همه سوالات و کتابارو داشتم...اصن از خودم شرمم میگیره انگار ک از خودم متنفرم..
یوختاییم از حماقتم خندم میگیره
اینک از اشتباهاتم درس نمیگیرم خیلییی خیلیی مشکل بزرگیه...
اصن خوددرگیری دارم...
مرضی چیزی دارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصل موضوع اینجاس ک از تمام شما بزرگواران میخوام به دادم برسید و کمکم کنید
من ازمون قلمچی میدم ولی نمیدم...
بخدا ک مجبورم دروغ بگم :Yahoo (117): 
....
ولی گفتم با خودم شروع کنم بخونم ازمونای جامع خود واقعیم باشم وهرچی شد شد 
بخاطر این سرزنشم نکنید هیچکس این وضعیتودوس نداره
بچها من خودم ازمون 27 اردیبهشت سنجشو ثبت نام کردم و میخوام برای اولین بار خودمو خوده خوده خودمووو بسنجم  
حالا مشکل اینجاس ک کل دهم یازدهمه خیلی سنگین کار کنم و واقعا از همه چی لفت بدم بتونم یه پایه و نصفی رو جمع کنم البته ک تواین چند ماه یچیزایی روخوندم...
و ازمون20اسفند قلمچیم نیمه اول دوازدهمه ک کار کرده بودم یکم ولی رضایت بخش نیس اصلا
حالا سوالم از شما اینه ک چکنم سنجشو بچسبم و باز ازمونای بعد سنجشوخودم ثبت نام کنموکتاباموتموم کنم وخودمو به ازمونای جامع قلم برسونم یا با قلم بیام جلو؟؟؟؟؟؟واگ با قلم بیام جلو چجوری؟
سرزنشم نکنید کمکم کنید تا به الان هیچکس نمیدونس وضع واقعی منو  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mikaeel1380.J

دوست عزیز تا وقتی شما احساس نیاز نکنید نسبت به هدفتون و زندگیتون نسبت بهش وابسته نباشه وضع همینه اونایی که میبینید زندگیشونو میزارن و رتبه برتر شدن چون انتخاب دیگه ای و راه دیگه ای جز اون نداشتن . مشکل شما اولویت بندی هدفاتونه که فعلا خوشگذرونی هست هروقت اون هدف شد پزشکی تازه توی مسیر قرار گرفتید.
موفق باشید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بچها من خودم ازمون 27 اردیبهشت سنجشو ثبت نام کردم و میخوام برای اولین بار خودمو خوده خوده خودمووو بسنجم  
> حالا مشکل اینجاس ک کل دهم یازدهمه خیلی سنگین کار کنم و واقعا از همه چی لفت بدم بتونم یه پایه و نصفی رو جمع کنم البته ک تواین چند ماه یچیزایی روخوندم...
> و ازمون20اسفند قلمچیم نیمه اول دوازدهمه ک کار کرده بودم یکم ولی رضایت بخش نیس اصلا
> حالا سوالم از شما اینه ک چکنم سنجشو بچسبم و باز ازمونای بعد سنجشوخودم ثبت نام کنموکتاباموتموم کنم وخودمو به ازمونای جامع قلم برسونم یا با قلم بیام جلو؟؟؟؟؟؟واگ با قلم بیام جلو چجوری؟




چون قبل از این پیشروی جالبی نداشتی بهتره طبق بودجه آزمون سنجش برنامه بچینی...اگه قلمچی رو درنظربگیری بیشتر دچار سردرگمی و مطالعه ی ناقص میشی

----------


## darya.aram

سلام دوستم
ببین چندماه وقت داری که برسونی خودتو 
آزمون سنجش به خودی خود سوالاش اصلا جالب نیست اما برنامه ای که 
واسه عید برا جمعبندی درسا داره 
از آزمونای دیگه خیلی خیلی بهتره
27فروردین جمعبندی پایست وتو این  کاررو میتونی انجام بدی 
دهم رو مطمئنم که میتونی برسونی وهرچقدر از یازدهم رو تونستی برسون 
و 27هم آزمون سنجش رو بده 
آزمون بعدی سنجش 17اردیبهشته که جامعه 
تو این 20روز هم اون یازدهمه که مونده رو برسون +دوازدهم نصفش+مرور دهم
آزمون جامع بعدی میشه7خرداد که تو این بازه هم میتونی دهم ویازدهم ونصف دوازدهم رو مرور کنی
وهم نصف دوازدهمی که خوندی برسونی 
بعدشم کنکورا رو کار کنی وآزمون های جمعبندی جاهای دیگه رو
من مطمئنم موفق میشی 
فقط زیاد باید تلاش کنی وکم نزاری :Y (503):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> انقد حالم بده که نمیدونم چی بگم
> 
> خیلی *از دست خودم عصبانیم بچها* اولین وبی درمان ترین دردم حسرت گذشتس...خودمم میدونم گذشته گذشته ولی من حس میکنم واقعا مشکل دارم اخه ارادم خیلیییی ضعیفهه میشینم* برنامه مینویسم فرداش پشیمون میشم یا میزنم زیر درس و میرم فیلم میبینم... چت میکنم با دوستام... ول میچرخم و...*
>  همه اینکارا رو درحالی انجام میدم که خانوادم فکر میکنن دخترشون غرقه درسه و امسال خانم دکتر میشه
> *ومن سست اراده احمق هیچ غلطی نمیکنم میدونم کارم اشتباهه ولی باز مثله یه معتادشب و روزم تکراری و بی ثمر میگذره...*
> اغا من زیاد با خودم گفتم تغییر میکنموهیچ فرقی ک نکردم بدترم شدم....
> ولی الان که شب میلاد امام زمونه میخوام واقعا یکاری واسه خودمو زندگیم بکنم...ینی راهی جز این ندارم خانواده من اونقدری براشون قبولی من مهمه که حاظرن اگ امسال نشدم بفرستنم خارج 
> شاید باورتون نشه ولی من صبح روز قبل کنکور بادوستم سه ساعت پشت تلفن حرف زدم...هیچ کنکوری نزدم با اینک همه سوالات و کتابارو داشتم...اصن از خودم شرمم میگیره *انگار ک از خودم متنفرم.*.
> یوختاییم از حماقتم خندم میگیره
> ...



_https://forum.konkur.in/thread75277.html_

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*سلام.
قبل از این پیام، یه پیام دیگه گذاشته بودم که ترجیح دادم پاکش کنم.
ببین، واقعیت اینه که تو با حرفای هیچکدوم از ماها بچه درسخونی نخواهی شد. شاید یکی دو روز انگیزه ای چیزی بگیری و بشینی پای دفتر کتابا، بعدش دوباره همین آش و همین کاسه ست.
واقعا این حرفا و این قال و قیلا توی این انجمنا و هرجای دیگه فایده نداره. تو الان انتظار داری ما چکار کنیم برات؟ خودتم خوب میدونی اول و آخرش بستگی به خودت داره که بخونی یا نخونی.
اینم بهت بگم که به خودت افتخار نکن که نخونده شدی 50 هزار منطقه 2، این رتبه و مجاز شدن اصلا باهوش بودن کسی رو اثبات نمیکنه، پس فکر اینکه تو ممکنه با دیگران متفاوت باشی رو بریز دور، این طرز فکر فقط باعث میشه سهل انگاریت بیشتر شه.
ضمنا پدر و مادرتم میدونن اوضاع از چه قراره ولی به روت نمیارن و هی خرجت میکنن تا اگه تو قبول نشدی و در آینده آدم موفقی نشدی، حس شرمندگی بهشون دست نده و با خودشون یه موقع نگن اگه یه ذره دیگه خرجش کرده بودیم الان قبول شده بود و اوضاعش این نبود و ... و واقعا خجالت بکش از خودت دوست عزیزم. در ضمن** درس خوندن اجباری نیست و این موضوع به پدر، مادر، خواهر و برادرت ربط مستقیمی نداره، هرکسی بعنوان یه فرد مستقل باید برای زندگی آیندش تصمیم بگیره و اگه خواستار زندگی بهتری در آینده هستی، قطعا در حال حاضر مهمترین اولویتت رو میذاری درس خوندن و تا به هدفت نرسی بیخیال نمیشی و دنبال میانبر (مثه خارج از کشور رفتن و ...) هم نمیگردی.
**
باید به این موضوع واقف باشی که با روزی سه چهار ساعت درس خوندنم به هیچ جا نمیرسی و اگه همین روند رو ادامه بدی رتبت از پارسالتم بدتر میشه شک نکن،
باید حداقل روزی 11 ساعتو با یه برنامه منطقی بخونی و فصول مهمتر هر درس رو خوب ببندی، بعدشم حتما یه جمع بندی در قالب تست و آزمون داشته باشی و حتی خودتم از خودت آزمون بگیری و سعی کنی درصداتو هر آزمون بهتر کنی

اینم بدون انگیزه خودبخود یا با متن انگیزشی بوجود نمیاد، اول باید کار و تلاش کنی تا انگیزه همراهش بیاد.
ضمنا.. اگه ذره ای فکرت رفت سمت تفریحات گسترده و رفیق بازی و فیلم دیدنای مکرر و عشق و عاشقی و این قبیل حواسپرتیا، قید درس خوندن و موفقیت رو بزن.
خیلی زشته که آدم منفعل و بی اراده ای باشی، ینی به درد هیچی نمیخوری؟ انقد دوست داری دیگران نابود و داغون تصورت کنن؟ تنت سالمه و توی رفاه زندگی میکنی، دیگه یه درس خوندن چیه؟ ینی همونم نمیتونی انجام بدی؟ زشته واقعا.... :/ پس قبل از اینکه چند سال از عمرتو بیخودی حروم کنی به خودت بیا دوست من..
*

----------


## Tahora97

> سلام
> انقد حالم بده که نمیدونم چی بگم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم....
> راسش من یه پشت کنکوریم (کنکوری 99ای که سرجلسه کنکور به غلط کردن افتاده بود و مثله چی پشیمون بود ولی وقتی از جلسه  اومد بیرون همه چی فراموشش شد گشت و رفت و اومد وخوش گذروند و دروغاشو خودشم باور کرد...خوب بود انشاللهه قبولم...)
> یکی بگه مگه کشکه
> مگه الکیههه
> خیلی از دست خودم عصبانیم بچها اولین وبی درمان ترین دردم حسرت گذشتس...خودمم میدونم گذشته گذشته ولی من حس میکنم واقعا مشکل دارم اخه ارادم خیلیییی ضعیفهه میشینم برنامه مینویسم فرداش پشیمون میشم یا میزنم زیر درس و میرم فیلم میبینم... چت میکنم با دوستام... ول میچرخم و...
>  همه اینکارا رو درحالی انجام میدم که خانوادم فکر میکنن دخترشون غرقه درسه و امسال خانم دکتر میشه
> هرکاری که دستشون بر بیاد برام میکنن فقط میگن بخون
> ...


*
خوبه که خودتون میدونید حسرت گذشته خوردن فایده نداره و گذشته دیگه گذشته
فکرکنم شما هدف درستی برای خودتون تعیین نکردید و سردرگمید
بهترین کار این بود همون اول بشینی فکر کنی هدفت چیه؟ اصلا چرا میخوای درس بخونی و کنکور بدی؟ و از اشتباهات گذشته درس بگیری  نه اینکه حسرت بخوری!
با حسرت گذشته خوردن و آه و ناله کردن هیچی درست نمیشه هیچکسم به داد آدم نمیرسه فقط خودتی که میتونی به داد خودت برسی و حالت رو خوب کنی
هنوزم وقت داری میتونی با یه برنامه ی درست بکوب بشینی بخونی و خودتو به همه ثابت کنی
 فقط کافیه که اراده کنی و به توانایی های خودت ایمان داشته باشی و از خدا بخوای که کمک کنه
روی دروس عمومی زیاد وقت بزار و تست زیاد کار کن تا درصدای عمومیت عالی بشه
برنامه آزمونا رو ببین طبق یکیشون پیش برو من خیلی اطلاع ندارم ولی بنظرم با سنجش پیش بری برنامش بهتره تا هرجا که بتونی برای آزمون بعدیش بخون 
ساعت مطالعت رو هم تا اونجا که میتونی زیاد کن البته نه اینکه یدفعه روز اول با مکافات 12 ساعت بخونی به خودت فشار بیاریا نه
ان شاءالله که موفق میشی*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> انقد حالم بده که نمیدونم چی بگم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم....
> راسش من یه پشت کنکوریم (کنکوری 99ای که سرجلسه کنکور به غلط کردن افتاده بود و مثله چی پشیمون بود ولی وقتی از جلسه  اومد بیرون همه چی فراموشش شد گشت و رفت و اومد وخوش گذروند و دروغاشو خودشم باور کرد...خوب بود انشاللهه قبولم...)
> یکی بگه مگه کشکه
> مگه الکیههه
> خیلی از دست خودم عصبانیم بچها اولین وبی درمان ترین دردم حسرت گذشتس...خودمم میدونم گذشته گذشته ولی من حس میکنم واقعا مشکل دارم اخه ارادم خیلیییی ضعیفهه میشینم برنامه مینویسم فرداش پشیمون میشم یا میزنم زیر درس و میرم فیلم میبینم... چت میکنم با دوستام... ول میچرخم و...
>  همه اینکارا رو درحالی انجام میدم که خانوادم فکر میکنن دخترشون غرقه درسه و امسال خانم دکتر میشه
> هرکاری که دستشون بر بیاد برام میکنن فقط میگن بخون
> ...


قلم و سنجش و همه اینا ب کنار 
حالا ک استارت زدی جوری بخون ک واسه روز کنکورت تموم کرده باشی 
جووووری تست بزن که همین امسال کار رو تموم کنی 
تو این نقطه ک بخودت اومدی و سعی داری به هدفت برسی جانانه تلاش کن برای کنکورررررت..

----------

